
Reality Winner gets sentenced - MarkMMullin
https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/23/politics/reality-winner-nsa-leaker-sentenced/index.html
======
MarkMMullin
Hmmm - having worked in such a space given what she disclosed am of a very
mixed mind - not blameless to be sure, but the subject matter and implications
should weigh for something

